# Jackson Hole WY



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There are advantages and disadvantages no matter what you do. I've stayed in Teton Village its great being able to walk a couple of minutes to the lift. Not so great having to wait on the bus to do anything that requires a trip to town.

I've stayed at the Snow King. Great being able to night ski for an hour or so if the mood hits you (which you probably won't be doing after being out all day). The newer rooms are really nice. Not so nice waiting on the bus and then being on the bus for 30+ minutes in the morning and evening every day you want to ride JHMR or Grand Targhee.

Back when i went, the Snow King usually ended up a bit cheaper for accomodations and was much closer to town (albeit at the other side of it from most of the shops you'll want to visit).

The ability to land around noon, check in by 1 PM and be on the Snow King's slopes by 1:30 is a plus.

Of course, this is doable at JHMR if you have enough money. Land, immediately load up into a rental car or taxi, drive straight to JHMR, suit up in parking lot and not check in to your lodging until after the lifts close.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

*I'm researching also*

Hey! I'm actually going on a girls trip to JH at the end of Feb too so I'm researching like crazy to figure out where we should stay as well. I think we've pretty much decided on staying in the Village, just for the convenience of not having to take the shuttle constantly back & forth. I think we'll be happy enough with the apres nightlife in the Village but if we get bored we will head into town for the night & taxi it back I guess since the buses stop running by 11pm. 

Not sure if you're okay with a hotel that has full kitchen or a condo a little ways up the mtn (I've looked at both options). 
For us, it seems the Snake River Lodge will work out great, or Hotel Terra.
Both of those have options with kitchens so maybe consider them.
Plus you'd get to use their hot tubs/pool areas & Snake River has lots of little perks...appetizers in the lounge & bar areas, all day tea/coffee, use of the steam/sauna/hot tub areas in their 5 story spa....not sure if those appeal to your group but for us that seems better than what Hotel Terra offers (though their rooftop hot tub is quite appealing). 
If we do stay in town to save some $$, it will most likely be Snow King since they have free shuttle service to/from the airport & free breakfast and are right there at Snow King Mtn which several of us want to start with since we're all pretty much beginners to beg-intermed. 
But 2 other places I really like in town are Rustic Inn @ Jackson Hole, and Fireside Resort (which is actually in Wilson, seems equidistant between Teton Village & Jackson Hole town). Both of those have terrific facilities, individual little cabins and great pricing. Rustic Inn also comes with comp breakfast I believe, and a free shuttle in town. 
FlipKey, airBnB, Homeaway, vrbo, etc all show lots of condo options for Teton Village and also in Wilson which saves some $$ and those are on the bus line. 
Hope that helps, good luck!! Maybe you'll see our group at the Mangy Moose or Handle Bar for apres. We're generally the loudest & most friendly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't let snowking fool you, it is really steep. The steepest average slope angle in the US if I remember right. Just go to jackson hole. No joke


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, Wilson is closer than Jackson to Teton village


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Argo said:


> Don't let snowking fool you, it is really steep. The steepest average slope angle in the US if I remember right. Just go to jackson hole. No joke


Even the bottom/green slopes??
Only considered that mtn due to the % of Greens vs. only 10% Greens at JHMR. 
Now that I'm seeing pricing for lessons at Snow King though, looks like JHMR may be the way to go + more convenient to where we're staying.
BTW I guess I haven't mentioned this....I'm a skier that wants to learn boarding - don't throw stones please! :grin: 
My cousin can't go on this trip to teach me so I would def need lessons. Waiting to hear if another friend will go to JH & she boards so maybe she could help me.
Though I talked to my big bro last night who is a skater (also owns his own park here in Atl & builds parks all over the country), avid surfer & snowboarder who used to live in Denver. 
He doesn't think I should attempt boarding at JH. Says I should wait til I'm in Keystone in early April. :crying:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You could do a few half day lessons. Ski in the morning, board in an afternoon lesson at jhmr. The lower learning slopes at Jackson are not steep at all.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Argo said:


> You could do a few half day lessons. Ski in the morning, board in an afternoon lesson at jhmr. The lower learning slopes at Jackson are not steep at all.


That's a great idea, guess it would just depend on funds b/c I'd be paying rental fees for all that gear. ugh.
I think my bro suggested holding off b/c he knows I'll only have max 3 full days on the mtn vs. in CO will have 5-6 full days.
I've read that the first few days boarding I will spend mostly face planting or bruising my backside :surprise:
That sounds about as fun as having the flu. Just hope I have the patience to stick with it! :wink:


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Btw...this prob should go in a diff thread but I mentioned this to my bro too....when I was in VT earlier this year at Jay Peak, I kept having boarders come just really flying & getting like scary close to me while I'm getting my bearings on a blue and I couldn't for the life of me figure out why in the world they would do that since they had like an entire trail to themselves as I was on the far, far left doing my best to stay out of everyone's way....maybe they were just playing around but it scared the sht out of me!! 
Is it just me, or is there really a silly animosity between boarders & skiers??
I'm looking forward to being able to both board & ski, so why does it seem like there's a divide that doesn't really need to exist?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bruised ass could definitely ruin your apres plans! Nothing wrong with skiing ,boarding is just more fun on pow days... less knee damaging injuries too.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Most people are cool, some are asses, doesn't matter which one they do. You'll see a lot of chest puffing and talk, but I have to say I've never ridden a lift and not gotten along with the other. This includes when I used to ski.

More than likely they were thinking they would impress you with their skills.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sthsnowgrl said:


> I've read that the first few days boarding I will spend mostly face planting or bruising my backside :surprise:


the good thing is that your shit won't fly everywhere when you fall though. and snowboard boots don't feel like giant blocks


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> the good thing is that your shit won't fly everywhere when you fall though. and snowboard boots don't feel like giant blocks


Seriously, navigating stairs and steps more than makes up for the bruised tush when you start.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Seriously, navigating stairs and steps more than makes up for the bruised tush when you start.


:laugh2: haha that's very true!! 
I just watched some crazy snowboard crashes on youtube, prob shouldn't have done that! Yikes. I was actually looking for beginner tips & wound up watching insane people fighting at ski resorts over who is in the wrong after a crash. lol


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Call JH central reservations and see what they have for packages. I usually book the Lexington @ Jackson Hole, which is in town. With the airfare credit they currently have running, you can get 8 nights lodging in a suite, plus flight and a 5 day resort pass for around $1200-1300 per person, depending on your departure city. They also offer that aired are credit on a six night stay, so you could be under $1000 if you aren't going for that long.

There's a bus stop 50 yards from the front door of the hotel, so no need for a rental car. Also, there's more to do in Jackson compared with Teton Village, so IMO that's a better option.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Randomseed said:


> So looking for the insider info on staying in Jackson Hole.
> Looking at end of Feb, 7 day trip 4 people.
> 
> Best value stay?
> ...


Agreed with another poster, call the central reservation line (don't use the web interface). The people are really friendly and will work to find something to fit your budget. They also have some very good package incentives and will mix and match to get it right.

That said, there are cheap hotels in town... $65/night that include breakfast. And if you call the front desk to book it's usually a little cheaper than booking online.

It's a great place and an easy mountain to visit on a budget. Lift tickets will be the challenge. They aren't cheap anywhere these days. Buy a few days up front and you'll probably run into some locals once you are in town with some vouchers to sell you at the right price. It'll work out. Just get to Jackson! Go, Go, Go!!!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

sthsnowgrl said:


> Hey! I'm actually going on a girls trip to JH at the end of Feb too so I'm researching like crazy to figure out where we should stay as well. I think we've pretty much decided on staying in the Village, just for the convenience of not having to take the shuttle constantly back & forth. I think we'll be happy enough with the apres nightlife in the Village but if we get bored we will head into town for the night & taxi it back I guess since the buses stop running by 11pm.


I just noticed that you were a fellow Atlantan! Hahahaha. Every time I have gone out west to snowboard I have run into people from Atlanta (which makes sense given the lack of options around here). Take me with you! 



> Not sure if you're okay with a hotel that has full kitchen or a condo a little ways up the mtn (I've looked at both options).
> For us, it seems the Snake River Lodge will work out great, or Hotel Terra.
> Both of those have options with kitchens so maybe consider them.
> Plus you'd get to use their hot tubs/pool areas & Snake River has lots of little perks...appetizers in the lounge & bar areas, all day tea/coffee, use of the steam/sauna/hot tub areas in their 5 story spa....not sure if those appeal to your group but for us that seems better than what Hotel Terra offers (though their rooftop hot tub is quite appealing).
> ...


I've only stayed at Teton Village and the Snow King. The Snow King condos have full kitchens.... but I've never really bothered with making use of them... even on week long trips. The only snowboard trip where the kitchen got full use was a 20-person trip where we stayed in a 4 level, 6-bedroom mansion where everyone pitched in on groceries and three of the wives on the trip cooked meals for everyone (epic trip, btw).


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Tarzanman said:


> I just noticed that you were a fellow Atlantan! Hahahaha. Every time I have gone out west to snowboard I have run into people from Atlanta (which makes sense given the lack of options around here). Take me with you!
> 
> 
> Oh no! We don't want to run into people from Atlanta:grin:
> We hope to be the only peaches out there! jk


----------

